# While the rest of you complain about TNTHD...



## motts (Apr 11, 2006)

I am a lot more upset at A&E HD. TNTHD actually plays a lot of content in HD. A&E HD doesn't even play movies in high defintion that are clearly available in HD. What good is an HD channel that can't even show a movie in HD? A Few Good Men is on and they have it 4:3. The same thing with Cliffhanger last night. There is no reason an HD channel should show these in this format. What a waste of bandwidth.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

I agree, if a movie is available in HD then an HD channel should play it in that format or not play it at all. A&E does have quite a few HD shows though.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Available does not equal available to them.
At least A&E HD makes it obvious when something is an upconvert. TNT HD's superstretch is a lie.


----------



## rocky01 (Mar 20, 2005)

James Long said:


> TNT HD's superstretch is a lie.


And if you're going to lie, make it a good lie.


----------



## emathis (Mar 19, 2003)

I think A&E is afraid of negative feedback from their SD viewers who think black bars at the top and bottom mean they're missing part of the picture.


----------



## DBS Commando (Apr 7, 2006)

I think A&E is the worst HD channel ever conceived. Every time I flip past it, its ALWAYS in 4:3. I don't think I've ever seen something in widescreen format on that channel.

I think Dish should drop it to free up some bandwith, the whole network is a waste.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

DBS Commando said:


> I think A&E is the worst HD channel ever conceived. Every time I flip past it, its ALWAYS in 4:3. I don't think I've ever seen something in widescreen format on that channel.
> 
> I think Dish should drop it to free up some bandwith, the whole network is a waste.


Then you don't flip past very often. Sopranos and many other A&E shows are in HD. It would be nice though if networks had to accurately report in the guide if a program was in 16x9 true HD or in stretchovision or 4x3.


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

Well then I guess many of you aren't big fans of Dog the Bounty Hunter or Chriss Angel Mind Freak, or Detroit/Dallas SWAT. The first two are shown in 4:3 but in HD, the latter two are shown in 16:9 HD. Nothing like seeing a bunch of SWAT guys bust into a house and arrest some crackhead in HD.


----------



## motts (Apr 11, 2006)

Lincoln6Echo said:


> Well then I guess many of you aren't big fans of Dog the Bounty Hunter or Chriss Angel Mind Freak, or Detroit/Dallas SWAT. The first two are shown in 4:3 but in HD, the latter two are shown in 16:9 HD. Nothing like seeing a bunch of SWAT guys bust into a house and arrest some crackhead in HD.


I watch Criss Angel. If that is HD then TNT broadcasts in 1080p.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

By definition 4X3 isn't HD. 16:9 (generally named as: "Sixteen-by-Nine") is the international standard format of HDTV as used in Australia, Japan, Canada, and the United States. The 4X3 is just upscaled from 480 which will give the best looking SD (ED) that one can see.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Actually, one can have 4x3 HD ... but as you note, the 4x3 content we see is usually upconverted.


----------



## allargon (May 3, 2007)

motts said:


> I am a lot more upset at A&E HD. TNTHD actually plays a lot of content in HD. A&E HD doesn't even play movies in high defintion that are clearly available in HD. What good is an HD channel that can't even show a movie in HD? A Few Good Men is on and they have it 4:3. The same thing with Cliffhanger last night. There is no reason an HD channel should show these in this format. What a waste of bandwidth.


Grr... It's viewers like you that are the reason that TNT pulls their unwatchable stretchovision stuff. I don't think A&E is a waste of bandwidth. Many episodes of "CSI:Miami" are in HD. They are at least not playing games with the OAR to fool people. Gene Simmons looks fine in regular 4:3.

No, TNT is by far the worst. Discovery and Cinemax pull up the rear.

We'll have to agree to disagree. I can't deal w/ people being made overly tall or overly fat by TNT's stretch-o-vision!


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Worse is the way the people change as they walk across the screen. The first time I watched TNT HD Stretch O I thought My new 622 or New HDTV was defective. The persons head was wide then narrow then wide again. Then I came here and found out about TNT HD and said why o why are they ruing a channel like that to myself.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> Gene Simmons looks fine in regular 4:3.


I really can't imagine Gene Simmons looking fine in any format.


----------



## motts (Apr 11, 2006)

allargon said:


> Grr... It's viewers like you that are the reason that TNT pulls their unwatchable stretchovision stuff. I don't think A&E is a waste of bandwidth. Many episodes of "CSI:Miami" are in HD. They are at least not playing games with the OAR to fool people. Gene Simmons looks fine in regular 4:3.
> 
> No, TNT is by far the worst. Discovery and Cinemax pull up the rear.
> 
> We'll have to agree to disagree. I can't deal w/ people being made overly tall or overly fat by TNT's stretch-o-vision!


As if I don't know that certain things on TNT are stretched. Please. I guess it would be better for them to be honest and show the stretched content in its original format like EVERYTHING on A&E?

I am tired of everyone bashing TNT because its cool to do so. There is a bunch of different conetent on that channel that is in HD. A significant portion of their movie line up is in HD, while A&E couldn't even show one damned movie in HD. And, yes, A Few Good Men is available in HD, so they have no excuse.

I would prefer for TNT to NOT stretch content that they have in the 4:3 format, but that fact doesn't make them worse than A&E.


----------



## lpmiller (Mar 8, 2007)

HD is not a measurement. It is a level of visual quality. I want the correct aspect ratios. If I want it stretched, I'll do it myself. Stretched content isn't HD either, as far as I'm concerned. These channels need to stop treating HD like it's has to be 16:9. If that is not the aspect ratio, don't show it that way.


----------



## 459707 (Aug 15, 2007)

My big complaint about all this is the fact that if an HD channel is showing SD, the the DVR will still record it in HD. 

That means it takes up way more space then is should if it was in SD. 

Why isn't the receiver smart enough to know that if a SD show is on an HD channel to only record it in SD quality, NOT HD!

Kind of like on VCR's you could change it from SP to EP or, SLP.

-Scott


----------



## Hunter Green (May 8, 2006)

Because it's not SD, it's just HD that's wasting its resolution on a bad upconversion. The DVR just records the data it gets; it doesn't do anything to it, nor should it, because it can't compress things the way headend compression machines can. And the data it gets is all the glorious detail of HD wasted on repeating the same pixels over and over, just like if you took a tiny GIF and resized it to huge and saved it.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

And a 4:3 HD show will still look better than the 4:3 SD version. And the way compression works those black bars take very minimal bitrate to create Since the stay the same all the way through the show. It is moving changing content that take more bitrate. The more bitrate the bigger the space needed on the drive.


----------



## aperry (Oct 14, 2003)

James Long said:


> Actually, one can have 4x3 HD ... but as you note, the 4x3 content we see is usually upconverted.


You can also have 16x9 SD. Hell's Kitchen on Fox was done that way this summer.


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

i can't believ this thread is still goin on about this chit, sounds like some of you's watch too much TV, I really could care less how great it is or isn't, anythings better than it used to be


----------

